# Alpina Kosmic Varioflex



## fabian fischer (18. Juni 2008)

hallo leute, 
ich bin seit kurzem stolzer besitzer einer Alpina Kosmic Varioflex.
nach ersten tests habe ich aber absolut keine veränderung der tönung feststellen können, bei gleißendem sonnenlicht ist sie nach wie vor viel zu hell, und wird imho auch nicht dunkler beim wechsel von schatten zu direkter sonneneinstrahlung.
wie sind eure erfahrungen mit den varioflex-modellen? zu hell? wie dunkel wird die denn?bemerkt man die veränderung der tönung? und wenn ja,wie am besten?

mfg

und ja, es ist definitiv eine varioflex, auch wenns die brille ebenfalls mit normalen gläsern gibt.


----------



## fabian fischer (21. Juni 2008)

der thread will wohl nicht so recht anspringen...
also ich hab heute mal die probe aufs exempel gemacht und die brillengläser (habe separate weil die beim kauf zerkratzt waren,und dann wurden neue eingesetzt) auf einen weissen gartentisch bei direkter sonneinstrahlung gelegt,so dass ich auch den gefärbten schatten sehen konnte. eins habe ich dann abgedeckt und eine minute gewartet. nach dem aufdecken machte sich ernüchterung breit. die beiden gläser waren exakt gleich, keine tönung bzw. aufhellung zu sehen.
es kann doch nicht sein dass man da so rein gar nichts sieht?! oder verkaufen die normale scheiben mit varioflex-aufdruck für ein schw****geld?
eure erfahrungen bitte? ist da eine abdunklung zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (21. Juni 2008)

Ich habe zwar nur die Twist, aber die hat auch Varioflex-Gläser. Den Unterschied sieht man wirklich nicht, allerdings hat man beim Fahren immer das Gefühl, die richtige Brille auf zu haben. Ich denke mal man merkt nichts, weil das Auge an sich beim Wechsel von Hell/Dunkel sich viel schneller anpassen kann.

Das sagen auch alle anderen mit Varioflex-Gläsern 

Gruß


----------



## fabian fischer (21. Juni 2008)

aber was bringt dann das varioflex wenn sich eigentlich eh nur das auge anpasst? showprogramm for customers? placebo? und was is dann der unterschied zu den normalen gläsern?


ich habe schon auch das gefühl dass die brille meistens passt, aber woher kommt das? weil die tönung verändert sich ja nicht?! (leider,ich finde sie könnte bei gleißendem sonnenlicht gerne ein wenig dunkler werden bzw. sich überhaupt einfärben)


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. Juni 2008)

das würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch mal interessieren. denn wenn sich die verdunklung nicht merklich bemerkbar macht ist es vielleicht wirklich nur ein placebo effekt. ich habe eine guard 40 mit varioflex bestellt und die kommt morgen an. ich werde dann auch mal experimentieren. wenn die brille nichts ist geht diese postwendend zurück.

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## biketunE (24. Juni 2008)

Ich habe selber die Twist mit Varioflex, zwar von der Anmutung her die billigste Brille überhaupt, aber das Sichtfeld ist top!

Zur Tönung: Selber merkt man es nicht, da braucht man dann schon richtige Transitions vom Optiker (teuer) oder die neuen von Oakley. Bei denen sollte man es "sehen" können...

Dafür sind aber die Varioflex fast immer perfekt, außer wenn es wirklich dunkel ist bzw. wird. Aber denke das ist logisch. Ich hatte die Brille mal im Winter in meine Trikottasche gesteckt, ein Teil des Glases schaut noch nach draußen. Durch den vielen und naßen Schnee, die Mittagssonne war es wahnsinnig hell, dass ich kaum ohne Brille fahren konnte. Als ich sie dann aufgesetzt habe, war das Glas unterteilt in eine dunkle und eine helle Seite. Die dunkle Seite ging sehr stark ins violette. Seitdem war sie aber auch nicht mehr so dunkel, damals hatte ich kurz nach dem Aufsetzen kurz Probleme. Alles war so violett , dies legte sich dann aber nach ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Juni 2008)

so. habe heute die brille bekommen und der erste eindruck ist, dass der look schon cool ist und auch qualitativ macht sie einen guten eindruck. sitzen tut die perfekt!! leider drückt sie dadurch, dass sie etwas nach oben steht gegen den helm. das kann man aber bestimmt durch die nasenpads korrigieren. aber die varioflex gläser finde ich persönlich enttäuschend. ich habe die brille bei voller sonnenstrahlung ins licht gehalten und es hat sich nichts getan. dann sofort in keller gerannt. auch da nichts. dann wieder raus und in die sonne. und angezogen und nicht. es passiert nichts. ich glaube ich bring die brille zurück........

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## fabian fischer (25. Juni 2008)

@biketune
wenn sich da dann aber nichts ändert und die halt nur irgendwie immer perfekt sind dann kann ich auch die viel billigeren normalen scheiben nehmen,die sind halt vllt nicht immer ganz perfekt weil dunkler, aber viel billiger

@kingcazal
ja genau die gleichen erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht,sogar mit dem test (s.o.) ,der eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat dass sich da erstmal gar nichts ändert.
ich glaube ich schreibe mal eine mail an alpina und schildere meine erfahrungen


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Juni 2008)

vielleicht sollten wir das beide tun. aber nachdem ich immer noch keine antwort von alpina wegen einer anderen sache, glaube ich kann ich mir die zeit auch sparen!


----------



## biketunE (25. Juni 2008)

Du wirst als Antwort bekommen, dass sich die Brille in Minuten anpasst. 

Es ist auch nicht so gedacht, dass du auf dem Trial fährst, wo ständig Schattenlöcher sich mit Sonnestrahlen abwechselt, die Brille aufhellt und wieder abdunkelt. Glaub mir, nach 10min kriegt man da Kopfweh. Der Sinn einer solchen Brille ist, von richtig bewölkt oder im Regen fahren, bishin zum richtigen Sonnenschein immer die richtige Helligkeit zu haben. Wieso und warum und weshalb ist mir ziemlich schnuppe, die Alpina kostet 40 und erfüllt diesen Zweck perfekt. Übrigens besitze ich ziemlich viele Oakleys, nichtmal 1/4 einer Oakley bekommt man zum Preis von der Alpina. Aber sie kann leider nicht mehr, außer das sie eben besser aussieht. Die Transitions von Oakley habe ich noch nicht getestet, leider gibts die Radar noch nicht mit diesem Glas.

Und für solche Extremfälle, wie auf dem Trial in der Abendsonne fahren (extremes Blenden und dann wieder dunkle Löcher) braucht man einfach ein gescheites Glas, welche gut abdunkelt, vll noch ein polarisierendes und eine Kontrastverstärkende Brille... gibts zumindest bei Oakley


----------



## biketunE (25. Juni 2008)

PS: Außerdem reicht es, die Brille in die direkte Sonne zu halten und dann in den Schatten. Dadurch sollte bei den richtigen Transitions (Optikergläser) diese schlagartig von hell auf dunkel wechseln (da gibts auch ne TV Werbung, ein Bekannter hat die Gläser, ist wirklich so!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Juni 2008)

biketunE schrieb:


> PS: Außerdem reicht es, die Sonne in die direkte Sonne zu halten und dann in den Schatten. Dadurch sollte bei den richtigen Transitions (Optikergläser) diese schlagartig von hell auf dunkel wechseln (da gibts auch ne TV Werbung, ein Bekannter hat die Gläser, ist wirklich so!)



die sonne in die sonne? ist das nicht ein bisschen zu heiss?


----------



## biketunE (25. Juni 2008)

Sorry, war heute knapp 6 Stunden bei 33°C in der Sonne biken, da hat man nur noch Sonne im Kopf


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Juni 2008)




----------



## fabian fischer (26. Juni 2008)

So,also ich habe mal an Alpina geschrieben und die Antwort war,dass ich die brille mal einschicken soll und dann werden die gläser auf funktion überprüft.
ausserdem wollte die frau mir weismachen dass es sein könnte, dass bei dem gläseraustauch (s.o. ) evtl. die ceramic scheiben eingebaut wurden statt den varioflex.
auf den gläsern steht aber varioflex drauf,ich vermute also eher dass alpina auf die ceramic scheiben varioflex draufdruckt und sie dann für ein s*******geld verkauft.

ich werde die brille jetzt mal einschicken, bin ja mal auf das ergebnis gespannt und werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.
aber eins muss man lassen: gestern abend geschrieben,heute früh eine antwort bekommen, top support.


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Juni 2008)

hm......... bei mir steht auch varioflex druff.......... soll ich etwa noch warten bevor ich die brille zurück schicke????


----------



## yellow_ö (26. Juni 2008)

... im Grunde, was ich in jedem dieser Threads tipp, seit ich die Transitions habe:

Test: Ihr müsst eine "harte" Linie auf dem jeweiligen Glas verursachen, nur dann seht ihr bei der lächerlichen Änderung der billigen Sonnenbrillen auch nur irgendwas. 
Also einen Finger quer über ein Glas legen und einige Zeit in die Sonne halten. Zurück in Schatten und Finger weg --> unterschiedliche Tönung zu sehen.


Trotzdem bleib ich dabei, dass die Geschichte bei _Sonnenbrillen_ einfach nur Kundenverdummung (bzw. Kohle machen) darstellt.
Wenn die Dinger sich nur so wenig verändern und Ihr erst wieder 2 Brillen mitnehmen müsst: warum so viel Kohle?

Da habens die Brillenschlangen leicht: eine Transition V funktioniert richtig gut 
(und die rasche Tönung / Aufhellung stört niemanden)

Ausprobieren: ein einen Fielmann wackeln und die beiden Beispielgläser (grau, braun) mal kurz in die Sonne halten. 
Da kann man wirklich zusehen. Werden nicht so dunkel wie das schwarze Oakley-Glas, aber auch egal. Dafür viel schneller wieder hell (was ja wichtiger ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabian fischer (1. Juli 2008)

tatsache is aber dass ich jetz hier ne varioflex liegen hab und die nicht funktioniert,da hilft es mir auch nichts,wenn die sauteuren transitions funktionieren


----------



## KingCAZAL (1. Juli 2008)

so. habe mir eine rudy project freeon bestellt mit einfachen racing red gläsern wie meine andere rudy project. varioflex wird zurück geschickt und gut ist. alles nur nepp.

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## fabian fischer (2. Juli 2008)

du machst es richtig;-)

aber so ganz will ich mich von alpina noch nicht losreißen,ich werde jetzt am wochenende endlich mal wieder dazu kommen,eine ausgedehnte (test-) tour zu machen und danach schicke ich sie auf jeden fall ein. auf das ergebnis bin ich dann gespannt....


----------



## KingCAZAL (2. Juli 2008)

eins muss ich der brille aber positiv nachsagen. die saß super!!!!!

die Freeon aber auch und die Racing Red Gläser sind zu 90% bei im MTB einsatz!


----------



## Boshard (25. September 2009)

Die Brille Hatte ich auch und war sehr mit der zufrieden.
  Bis die dann Kaputtgegangen ist Rahmen gebrochen.

  Hab aber von Alpina eine Neue bekommen.
  Ist aber leider en anderes Modell.
  Da die Kosmic nicht mehr lieferbar ist.


----------



## Warnschild (27. September 2009)

Ich hatte die Alpina Twist Two Varioflex, bis ich sie verloren habe :-( Sie war genial, übrigens auch beim Motorradfahren, weil die übliche Tunnelblindheit etc. wegfielen. 

Ich konnte sie beim Radfahren bis fast in die Dunkelheit hinein problemlos fahren, einzig wenns richtig grell wurde, also am Meer oder im Gebirge, hätt ich manchml gern ein wenig dunklere Tönung gehabt. Ansonsten aber wirklich immer die richtige Tönung, egal, wo man fährt. Sie passt sich schnell und unmerklich an, wie oben schon gesagt wurde: Man hat immer das Gefühl, die richtige Brille zu tragen.

Einziges Manko: Wenn man sie nicht zum Radhelm trägt, sieht sie ziemlich sch**** aus, finde ich. Aber das machen Preis und Funktion wieder wett. 

Meine nächste wird wieder ne Twist Two, denke ich, einfach, weil Preis und Nutzen für mich passen.


----------

